# Off balance due to water in the ear



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok so last night we went pea/sweetcorn fishing in a cat tray with about 2-3 inches of water.
All was going well until I popped Otis my pew in the water because he's so lazy all he does is sleep in his savic circus house and has always since day 1 of me getting him been lazy. Anyway second time I placed him in the water he fell onto his side and his right side ended up in the water. Straight away I grabbed him put him on the floor and he was off balance and couldn't get up.
But a bout a minute later he was ok and eating peas.

But this morning it's completely different I found Otis out of the savic house and on his side on the floor.
I picked him up and could see he didn't look right.
When putting him on the floor he just goes round and round in circles on his side like he's dragging himself. He looks poorly too.
I've given him some daily essentials via syringe because he just can't sit up properly.
I will keep doing this throughout the day and night and if there's no improvement in the morning I'll take him to my vets.

But question is could it be the water from last night still in his ear? Causing him to be off balance? 
He has been fine up until now.

Amy.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

I'm not sure on this tbh hun, I doubt water will still be in his ear causing problems but I spose it isn't impossible :confused1:

The water could have exposed an ear infection I spose but I'm just stabbing in the dark now, I think a quick once over at the vets is in order really.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Yeah maybe the water agitated his ear or something. I'm sure he'll be fine. Maybe he's just a drama queen making a fuss? We won't know until he gets the check-up, but I hope the little guy is alright :c


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for your replys.

Well there is no improvement on Otis at all.
I've been syringe feeding him baby food and water.
It's like he's just given up???? I really can not explain it. I mean he was fine all day yesterday just normal Otis. Then he slips and gets water in his ear as he was shaking his head and was all over the place with his balance. Now today he's worse.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

I would get him checked over hun, it's not normal for him to react this way, especially after a few hours


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

You really should take him to the vets then! It'll be better to spend a few quid to find it's just him being melodramatic than to wait it out and find out there's something seriously wrong with him. I know it's a tough choice, but it's better to be safe than sorry at the end of the day.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I'm taking him to the vets in the morning, I have metecam and baytril here so will administer that now.
I'll let you know how he gets on Tomoz.
I'm just baffled cuz one minute he's fine then the nxt he's like this. I know rats go down hill so very quick but goodness me.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

I hope he will be ok, maybe the water just aggravated something that was lurking


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont want to worry you unnecessarily but when Skye had a PT I didnt see any symptoms till she suddenly became almost drunk, she was falling off things and seemed to be trying to right herself when she was the right way up, she kept pushing herself backwards so she was almost sitting upright, is he doing any of those things?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sat here typing this while Otis is dying in my arms.
He has lost the use of his front paws. Which tells me it's a PT.
I can not believe it.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

I am so, so sorry hun, I had a horrible feeling it might of been that 

Sending vibes for a peaceful passing and hugs to you xxx


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

What's PT...? I just googled it but nothing came up >.>

Edit: Oh no I'm so sorry... I'm sure it wasn't your fault though


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

RattyCake said:


> What's PT...? I just googled it but nothing came up >.>
> 
> Edit: Oh no I'm so sorry... I'm sure it wasn't your fault though


Health Guide: Pituitary Tumor

It's not nice 

I hope you're ok Blade [HUGS]


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive got everything crossed that its the heat, or water in his ears or literally anything not serious. Come on Otis, you can fight this xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Otis has been helped to pass away peacefully.
I took him down to the vets where they.... Well you know.
Now hes not in pain.

Yes bernie he had all the signs of a pituitary tumour.
He couldn't even use his front legs.

I am in shock at the minute because it came on all of a sudden.
Otis has never been right from 4 months old. He's always been quiet and never one to interact with the others much. Never really wanting out for free range. Generally just sleepy all the time.
He's always eaten though.
But yesterday he was off balance and today he got worse.

I feel I have done right by him, I didn't want to prolong his life as I read the medicine can make them go very thin and I didnt want to watch Otis fade away like that.

Otis was only 13 months old and a pets at home rat. Never ever in my life will I get another rat from there ever ever again! 

I'm going to go now and sit quietly and cry.

Thanks for everyone's kind words.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry hun, I had a horrible feeling when I read your first post, Skye also went from her normal lazy self to a very wobbly sick rat really quickly. Otis was very lucky that he had you as an owner, someone who made that last horrible decision for him. (((hugs)))) and I hope you get over this shock soon, I know its hard but try to remember the good times and not the end xx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Sending hugs your way, for the record I think you made the right decision [hugs]

Sleep tight little man, scamper free at the bridge xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks bernie thanks Gill.
Otis has been laid to rest by my hubby.
We buried him amongst the flowers and he has a lovely pink geranium plant pot above him.

The other boys have said there good byes to him too.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh im really sorry to hear this sad news Blade

Rest peacefully little one xxx


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

That's so horrible! Are all PT rats lazy when they're young? If so, I'm going to have to keep a close eye on my Eris. I hope neither of mine gets it  I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Blade, Atleast you gave him a great life and plenty love!

RIP Otis:frown:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RattyCake said:


> That's so horrible! Are all PT rats lazy when they're young? If so, I'm going to have to keep a close eye on my Eris. I hope neither of mine gets it  I'm really sorry for your loss.


I dont think so, I think this is just a coincidence , lots of my rats in the past have been lazy rats but havent had PTs.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry Amy
Sleep tight Blade xx


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Okay, all of my hugs for you. I am always so worried about my rats when the littlest problem occurs. I don't know how I or the other rat will cope when the first passes.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry x
Sleep tight little Otis x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words it means a lot.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Otis. You did the right thing for him. RIP Otis.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Otis  

I read your first post and PT occurred to me  I lost my heart rat Dolly to a PT last year. Such a horrible thing. Similarly, Dolly went downhill VERY quickly.

Again, I'm so sorry.xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks everyone,it just feels weird otis not being around.
not sure if the others have noticed but they seem to be reacting normally even though i left his body in the cage for half an hour.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Its good that they are acting normally and not too stressed I would say


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes i suppose so chris.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun!!! Have just seen this!!! How horrible!! I remember losing Baby Pom in my hands...was horrible. Never felt so helpless. At least you were able to help...and more importantly you DID help him. He was lucky to have you....especially considering where he came from!! You must still be in shock though!!!

You have my number...feel free to call/text/cry to me.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh hun!!! Have just seen this!!! How horrible!! I remember losing Baby Pom in my hands...was horrible. Never felt so helpless. At least you were able to help...and more importantly you DID help him. He was lucky to have you....especially considering where he came from!! You must still be in shock though!!!
> 
> You have my number...feel free to call/text/cry to me.


thanks hun xx


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

RattyCake said:


> That's so horrible! Are all PT rats lazy when they're young? If so, I'm going to have to keep a close eye on my Eris. I hope neither of mine gets it  I'm really sorry for your loss.


It's very, very rare indeed that a rat will show symptoms of a PT before around 12-14 months, it's not impossible...but it's almost unheard of.

Similarly, it's near impossible for a rat to get symptoms of a PT overnight or very quickly, as tumours do not grow like that, never that quickly, but quite often vets and owners can get the symptoms of a PT and a stroke confused.

A stroke is a quick decline, whearas is a PT is a slower, more progressive decline as the tumour (often a prolactinoma) grows and puts extra pressure inside the skull and pain, the former issue often interferes with balance, basic functions, co-ordination etc.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

So do you think he had a stroke then Laura?
He was circling around on Sunday morning then in the afternoon he couldn't even stand up, he had no use in his front paws at all. His breathing was very bad and noisy and in the end i just couldn't see him be like that.
He was 13 months old.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I think a stroke or maybe something else neurological, such as Encephalitis, is far more likely than a PT, simply as the speed in which he went downhill, is beyond what a PT could do in such a short time.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok yes that would make sense.
Thanks for your help Laura.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss blade xx


----------

